# SS aqualoggers



## pwoller (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you guys see anything funny when the snake went after James? Looked like a stick was on the back of the snake? Was this another set up scene?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep


----------



## freesaw (Mar 15, 2010)

totaly set up, those snakes lunge with more than just the first 8 inches of there body.. that kid woulda been hammered by that SOB..


----------



## pwoller (Mar 15, 2010)

freesaw said:


> totaly set up, those snakes lunge with more than just the first 8 inches of there body.. that kid woulda been hammered by that SOB..



Looked like some one was standing on his tail when he lunged. But I guess it was someone holding him down with a stick.


----------



## Greg373 (Mar 22, 2010)

pwoller said:


> Did you guys see anything funny when the snake went after James? Looked like a stick was on the back of the snake? Was this another set up scene?



:agree2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Mar 22, 2010)

" It _was_ a snake....."


----------

